# Bye Bye Yote



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Midway is minus a big ole male yote:angel One of the biggest yotes I've put hands on....looks bigger then he weighed (only 40 lbs)....And noticeNO arms held out to make it look bigger:doh:letsdrink He was a big boy and there will be many more, I can't drive in Navarre/Midway w/out seeing these guys/gals....:angel:angel:angel


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

That is damn sure a big un


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nicely Done!!! Every little bit helps!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

good job jason, every time a fire truck goes down the hwy. with siren blaring i hear 20to30 howling between my house and the zoo. i assume you used the cruiser to get him?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Kill them all.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

That's not a scrawny dog, for sure!! They definitely need to be thinned out.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

so who killed em jason.. and what was the reason... AS in someone call.. There needs to be more gone..


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats one big coyote.

Nicely done. :clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard them howlinglast week twice on the Perdido Bay Golf Course in the middle of the night... first time in 2 plus years.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wld1985 (12/29/2008)*so who killed em jason.. and what was the reason... AS in someone call.. There needs to be more gone..


They don't hold up well to a 3000 lb. Crown Vic:doh:doh:doh


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Are we having a problem with them killing livestock in the greater Navarre/Midway area???? Why would they need to be thinned or gone? You thin them and you are gonna end up with so many freaking cats it's not funny. Personally I'd rather have the Yotes. They sound cool at night. Kinda makes you feel like you don't live in a big city having them out there. Maybe I'm missing something.

That one does look like he'd make a fine rug though. My Grandpa used to take the ones we got from the coyote drives and make snowshoe linings. Best boots I ever had for hunting had one of them as the lining.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *WW2 (12/30/2008)*Are we having a problem with them killing livestock in the greater Navarre/Midway area???? Why would they need to be thinned or gone? You thin them and you are gonna end up with so many freaking cats it's not funny. Personally I'd rather have the Yotes. They sound cool at night. Kinda makes you feel like you don't live in a big city having them out there. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> That one does look like he'd make a fine rug though. My Grandpa used to take the ones we got from the coyote drives and make snowshoe linings. Best boots I ever had for hunting had one of them as the lining.




The damage yotes do to livestock and deer herd populations is extremely overated.

Thats said I have no problems hunting/killing them as technically they are not native to our area,but you are correct that feral cats do far more damage to the wildlife populations.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

A few months ago there was some killing of livestock, and awoman's dog out in Navarre.... 

Jason, so what'd you do with it?? Send him with animal control?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (12/30/2008)*A few months ago there was some killing of livestock, and awoman's dog out in Navarre....
> 
> Jason, so what'd you do with it?? Send him with animal control?




Link?



Im not saying they dont kill occassional large animals,calves,small deer,domestic dogs and cats just saying its over exagerated.Their main diet is smaller game.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

dont have the link... If you would like, search PNJ.com...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you hear reports of 1 pet every few months or 1 farm being hit every few months then you don't have a problem. Not to mention the fact that people often assume that the culprit is the coyote when more often than not the farm or pet was hit by a regular dog or even feral cats. The only way to find this out is to catch it on camera or get someone who knows their tracks. There have been a lot of people that blamed the loss of their chicken or peton the coyote they heard when it actually turned out to be the neighbors dog that's allowed to run loose. I don't know the size of the pet or the animals that were killed but we also have eagles, huge hawks and a ton of owls in this area that are also more than capable of killing a house pet. I can tell you this though, you start killing off the coyotes in this area and you are going to see a feral cat population explosion or even worse you may see a rat and mouse population explosion. I knew a lot of farmers that wanted the coyotes back that killed a couple of chickens a month because those same coyotes killed the rats and the mice and so on. When the coyote went away the rats and mice started eating more feed grain than the farmers could stand. They went from losing $20 of chickens a month to losing $100 in feed a month to the rats and mice.


----------



## Trollin (Oct 1, 2008)

> I heard them howlinglast week twice on the Perdido Bay Golf Course in the middle of the night... first time in 2 plus years.


I saw a pack of 4 when i left for the woods saturday morning at the corner of Shoshone and Choctaw, one was a black one that I have seen before. Came real close to shooting him as he got hung up on the side of the road between some houses, figured it wouldn't have been to smart to shoot between peoples houses at 3am.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (12/30/2008)*dont have the link... If you would like, search PNJ.com...


Okay Im not trying to start anything here so Ill leave it at this,I DO NOT CARE AND WOULD KILL A YOTE MYSELFthough Id be more scared of a loose pitbull...I searched "coyotes" at pnj and came up with nothing except a link to a local trapper,here is what he says:

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Coyote Range and [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><A name=Diet>Diet</A>[/B]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Coyotes have a very broad range of adaptation. They are seen traveling alone, in pairs, and in packs. Their very broad diet allows them to survive in many different territories. At the present times coyotes are more afraid of humans then we are of them. Some cases have shown coyotes becoming more brave and aggressive towards humans. Cases such as people feeding these animals give the coyote a sense of trust that through adaptation will be bad in the future. They have been known to become less afraid and more aggressive toward humans. Coyotes use urine to mark their territories and have a variety of calls which help defend their territory as well as strengthen bonds and communication.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>[/B]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Coyotes have a keen sense of sight, smell, and hearing, which allow them to survive in many different areas. Food is what makes the coyote?s habitat. Wherever the food is, is where the coyote needs to be. They can occupy a range of up to twelve miles. Although coyotes dig their own dens, they have been known to burrow out small fox and badger holes. They are also found in small mountain crevices. These dens are only used for tending to the young the rest of the year these dens are abandoned. <O></O>[/B]

*A coyotes? main diet consists of mice, rats, insects, rabbits, etc. They are known to hunt day and night, either alone or in packs. Coyotes will occasionally hunt larger animals but not alone. They have also been known to eat out of open garbage cans and whatever humans feed them. So keep your garbage cans covered and do not encourage them with food.<O> </O>*

Back on topic,I did read that the world record was like 76 lbs,did you weigh that one Jason?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reports where there, the ppl saw the yotes taking the animals.. So Ya, I guess I"m wrong...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not saying you are wrong. I am saying there is not a problem. A few isolated incidents doesn't make a problem that warrants wanton killing of them. I have sen that mistake made before and people paid a bad price for it.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

here you go!! caught on camera!! check out the spots on the animal hes carryin in his mouth! any clue what that is?? kill every one you see!! btw this is not my pic, i got it from a friend of a friend via email


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/30/2008)*here you go!! caught on camera!! check out the spots on the animal hes carryin in his mouth! any clue what that is?? kill every one you see!! btw this is not my pic, i got it from a friend of a friend via email


AMEN!!! anybody who thinks there is not a coyote problem in this part of the country is deep in the koolaid IMHO. up here in our area (pike co. al.) we have them come in peoples yard in town and taking pets. i am worried that sooner or later a child is gonna be attacked.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/30/2008)*here you go!! caught on camera!! check out the spots on the animal hes carryin in his mouth! any clue what that is?? kill every one you see!! btw this is not my pic, i got it from a friend of a friend via email




Here I go where?



Its a fawn,yeah they kill small deer but not near as many as you do.Show me a pic carrying a full size buck in his mouth.Not to mention Im sure that is the 1 and only trail cam in these parts.Ive seen bigfoot on a few aswell.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *DTOM (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (12/30/2008)*here you go!! caught on camera!! check out the spots on the animal hes carryin in his mouth! any clue what that is?? kill every one you see!! btw this is not my pic, i got it from a friend of a friend via email
> ...


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *DTOM (12/30/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i kill every one i see. no questions asked. they are fun to hunt with electronic calls


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *off route II (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (12/30/2008)*here you go!! caught on camera!! check out the spots on the animal hes carryin in his mouth! any clue what that is?? kill every one you see!! btw this is not my pic, i got it from a friend of a friend via email
> ...




That is why I specifically mentioned Navarre/Midway in my posts... Never said there wasn't or couldn't bea problem elsewhere. And again, you say that they are taking pets...are you sure it's coyotes everytime, feral cats and birds kill more pets than you know because no one bothers to think it's them until there is an actual photo of it happening. And as far as them taking kids I always find it funny that someone will worry about a coyote killing a child and then take that kid swimming in the ocean.....


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *WW2 (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *off route II (12/30/2008)*
> ...




Oh the irony!

Where I hunt we have a automobile problem,they always are taking down deer with no natural selection....When will we do something about the cars....



Just so you know the dingos,ate your baby.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Yall are starting to sound like a bunch of women {or fishermen} with all the arguing. Yesterday it was about rut activity and now it'scoyotes.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Not too long ago,Coyotes were limited to West Tennessee.Gradually they moved east to central and now are firmly rooted in East Tennessee. Coyotes are viewed as undesirable species by the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency. There is a year round hunting season open with unlimited bag limits for a reason. I wouldn't get too worried about them though. Regardless, all efforts to control coyote populations have failed historically.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *DTOM (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (12/30/2008)*
> ...






HAHAHAHA, exactly. Take a trip through Illinois and look at the roadside. We counted 35 on the drive through Illinois from Carbondale to Quincy. 4 were probably 7 point or better. When I drive to work I see no less than 10 dead pets on the side of the road...oh the humanity!!!! I just worry that someday a car may kill a child...wait..nevermind....

Feral cats kill more native species than you can shake a stick at and they spread disease...to the deer too...

Do a search on Coyote kills cats and you will see that coyotes go nuts for killing cats. Sure, some of them are pets, but MOST of them are feral cats. The thing is that we probably have a government agency that is trying to control the cat population(this costs you tax money) just let the coyote do it. I will take a bunch of non disease ridden coyotes to disease spreading feral cats any day of the week. Most coyotes will succumb to disease but feral cats are vaccinated and often just spread it. 

There are plenty of areas where coyotes are out of control and need to be reduced in number, but Navarre/Midway is not likely one of them. And I honestly can remember the last time I saw a deer of any kind in Midway, so I doubt these yotes are affecting the deer population. But I do know how many cats I have seen and if the coyote are killing them then I am all about not killing coyotes....


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (12/30/2008)*Not too long ago,Coyotes were limited to West Tennessee.Gradually they moved east to central and now are firmly rooted in East Tennessee. Coyotes are viewed as undesirable species by the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency. There is a year round hunting season open with unlimited bag limits for a reason. I wouldn't get too worried about them though. Regardless, all efforts to control coyote populations have failed historically.


What he said!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i will tell you this. the land i lease is directly across the street from glenn lakes golf course in foley. the people over there begged me to kill everycoyote i saw because they are killing the pets at night when they let them out for ten minutes to take a piss. the next problem is they breed with other dogs and are extremely dangerous, so i`ve been told. i know this is not the area you are talking about but they do become a problem if nobody controls the population.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

How did we go from a coyote being hit by a car to this belly aching. They are coyote's and are predator's and need to be <U>*controlled*</U>, period! I don't need a bunch offolks telling me not to control the damn things. If it makes you feel any better I shoot the cats I see to.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fla_scout (12/30/2008)*How did we go from a coyote being hit by a car to this belly aching. They are coyote's and are predator's and need to be <U>*controlled*</U>, period! I don't need a bunch offolks telling me not to control the damn things. If it makes you feel any better I shoot the cats I see to.


I think its just because everybody here is an expert on any topic,just like the rest of the internet.Tbh the only thing Im arguing is people acting like they are out taking out cattle or other full size animals and humans...Sure they eat carrion and anything else of opputunity aswell as preying on small animals...I could give 2 shits if you shoot them,run them over act like atrue sportsman and hang a treble in a tree.Like I said they are a non-native species which is never good,just like feral cats.Fact is when you see one,and he sees you,99% of the time he is hauling ass the other direction.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fla_scout (12/30/2008)*...If it makes you feel any better I shoot the cats I see to.




There you are, the solution to the feral cat problem, and while we are at it I will take care of any stray dogs I come across as well.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i guess thats true about the cars but cant necessarily get rid of them. but ill try my best to keep the coyote numbers down on my land cause that is a variable that i can control..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *shakeyjr (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *fla_scout (12/30/2008)*...If it makes you feel any better I shoot the cats I see to.
> ...


couldnt help but laugh at that..


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You can shoot them all you want, I'm just pointing out that those in Midway and Navarre are probably doing more good than harm. I could give a rats ass if it really comes down to it.

Hell, we used to gather up 5 or 10 guys and do coyote drives. Farmers would pay for everything. Our gunclub was hit up constantly by farmers to come out and clear an area. The best part was they would feed you and take care of all of the expenses and you got to keep the yotes. Then after taking the whole day hunting you could take the coyotes and foxes, if you were lucky to get one, to processors and they would hook you up with someone looking for the skins. Yotes used to go for about $25 back in the early 80's and a fox could get you upwards of $100 for the skin.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

No argument here, if I see one while on stand it's getting shot. I'm not purposely going to hunt for them but if I'm deer hunting I'll get rid of any I consider a threat to my chances of getting a deer. Coyotes leaving their scent in a food plot definitely has the potential to ruin the hunting for that area.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i like to shoot them because they are predators and, ironically, i like to give my deer every chance to grow up (the bucks especially) before I can kill them. they coyotes dont help pay for my food plots, fertilizer, etc. so why should they get to harvest my crops? i say that half-jokingly. and some people like to pay for the pelts. only one creature is allowed to kill deer at my place-HUMANS. any competition will be neutralized.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Jason, that thing is a big one for sure. Thanks for sharing/posting.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DTOM (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (12/30/2008)*
> ...








That was Funny :clap


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is another one from another forum that I frequent.

Here is a pic of Mike king with a 50# coyote we called and shot awhile back. He shot it with a shotgun with the heavyshot dead coyote load at around 40yards. We were able to get it on film.










I hunt coyotes only and film my hunts. I love to read stories and see pic's from the Alabama area. Come on guy's help feed my addiction and post some pic's of your coyote hunts big or small. <HR style="COLOR: #000000" SIZE=1>Posts: *7* | From: *Woodville AL* | Registered: *Oct 2008* | IP: Logged


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/30/2008)*i kill every one i see. no questions asked. they are fun to hunt with electronic calls


woody, do you have a lot of response with those things? i haven't tried one, but i've thought about it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wld1985 (12/30/2008)*A few months ago there was some killing of livestock, and awoman's dog out in Navarre....
> 
> Jason, so what'd you do with it?? Send him with animal control?


I took it home wanting to skin it out, but ended up chunking it....I'll salvage the skull after the bugs get done w/ it...I've only skinned out 1 yote before but this un was NASTY!!! Couldn't pull the hide off like the last un either:doh

Maybe next time.....I'd love ta kill a black un to mount....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (12/30/2008)*i kill every one i see. no questions asked. they are fun to hunt with electronic calls
> ...


dude, they are so much fun that when my buddy who owns one brings his call, i could almost care less about why we're at the farm in the first place (to shoot deer). his has like 60 something sounds recorded in it (deer, ducks, rabbits, owls, turkeys, hogs, coyotes, etc.) we'll just let er' rip around the campfire at night until we get a response, then we gradually kinda play with the various types of yote calls and turn the volume down as the pack closes in. he says he has just as much luck during the day with them; i havent tried it during that time frame though. they really are a lot of fun.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i live in midway and there is a large feral cat problem we have also had feral chickens/guinea hens/ and peacocks some one kept letting them loose int the woods/ neighborhood i like yotes and would gladly let timber wolves loose too


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Geronimo (12/30/2008)*Here is another one from another forum that I frequent.
> 
> Here is a pic of Mike king with a 50# coyote we called and shot awhile back. He shot it with a shotgun with the heavyshot dead coyote load at around 40yards. We were able to get it on film.
> 
> ...


Damn that thing sure looks bigger than 50#s,I think a while back I read the record was like 76#,maybe I am mistaken,guess the fur makes them look bigger.The only reason I looked up coyotes,months ago,because I had one that was so big on the cams I thought it was possibly a wolf.Eastern coyotes ar alot bigger than the scrawny ones you see out west.

But anyways if you want to have some fun go to youtube and search "coyote hunting"(also do coyote vs. dog and yote vs.cat),you should also put yours up.I watched them for about 4-5 hours a few months ago,calling them in with *small gamedistresssqueals.*


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Geronimo (12/30/2008)*Here is another one from another forum that I frequent.
> 
> Here is a pic of Mike king with a 50# coyote we called and shot awhile back. He shot it with a shotgun with the heavyshot dead coyote load at around 40yards. We were able to get it on film.
> 
> ...


That is a monster. I don't remember ever getting one that big or even close really. I have seen some that size driving in Illinois but never managed to down one. They always seemed to be on the other side of the drive. My dad got one that ran about 35 or 40 and that was the biggest I had seen on those hunts.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Comparing it to my lab Id a guessed 70#s on the one in the pic.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Geronimo (12/30/2008)*Here is another one from another forum that I frequent.
> 
> Here is a pic of Mike king with a 50# coyote we called and shot awhile back. He shot it with a shotgun with the heavyshot dead coyote load at around 40yards. We were able to get it on film.
> 
> ...


looked like a young wolf there for a sec. since I'm a huge shotgun fan I gotta know, how many pellets hit home on the coyote ?

great job !


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, that's not me. I copy and pasted it from Aldeer.com.


----------

